# The Journey method for memorization



## ssb150388 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi,

I wanted to know more about the journey method for memorizing.
Currently I use numbers/letters for cycles and and visual for orientation of edges and corners both. (I use 3OP). I do it in around 1:30-2 min.

I want to try MultiBLD, but my memo style is such that I cant remember more than one cube with this.
Can anyone, may be Chris, explain me how the journey system works?

What I currently know is you associate each piece with a picture.. and then place these picture along a path which you are very familiar with and know the exact sequence of locations.

And another question.. is journey method useful with 3OP? 
Because I think most people use it with Old Pochman or the T-Perm method.

Thanks,

Sourabh


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Oct 8, 2010)

The journey system works in such a way that you imagine a very familiar route, for instance the way to school, or the path you normally take around a supermarket. I know Chris uses a path around his neighbourhood when he was young, I think. So you have a route, and you put your images at significant "landmarks", like at the vegetables department or a bus stop, anywhere that means anything to you, really. It's just better to create images or something that you can easily remember/recall.

As for 3OP, I think visual is more suitable, but many people uses M2 and Old Pochmann corners for Multi BLD. T-perms (Old Pochmann edges) are fine, but take way too long. If you can solve the cube using 3OP, M2/OP wouldn't be a problem at all, it's going to take you 3 days at most to work it out. I FAIL at Multi, so these are the pointers that I think is useful for others, if not for me.


----------



## Billbowser (Oct 8, 2010)

For Multi,I recommend you to use Image Based memory method,because we memorize the cubes with senses.Journey system use places,houses,buildings for memo.
Example:
My buffer is DF,after I memorize the cube,I have DF(buffer)-UF-UR-UL-BU-FR-LF-RB.I memorize it (Buffer)-Penguin-Ball-Car-Chair-Table-TV-My Father.I use my Grandma's House for the Journey.My grandma's house sequence is Front-Garage-Main Room-Stairs-TV Room-Game Room-PC Room-Balcony.So I memorize the cube:
Infront of my grandma's house,Penguin plays a ball.
In my grandma's garage,a car on a chair,and the chair is broken.
In the Main Room,there are a Table on a TV.
In the Stair,there is my father.

In my example,I memo the cube as weird as possible(Car on chair xD),because a weird things is more easier to memorize.With this memory system,I can 4x4 BLD and 3/3 Multi BLD.In MBLD,I use 1 Buildings/Houses for 1 Cube,and I use 1 building-with a long sequence for Edges and Corners of 4x4 BLD(i use LP for the centers).


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 8, 2010)

Remember to be creative as to what you place in a location. It helps a LOT to form 1 image out of 2 letters, or you can atleast arrange the objects in pairs. So for the letters 'B' and 'L'; Rather then memorising something like Book and Lava seperately, make blood, blade, bell or anything else that you can associate with those letters.


----------



## ssb150388 (Oct 9, 2010)

I use 3OP for edges and that too using numbers.
Its not a problem for one cube but I think I need to change to something else for Multi.
Or may be associate some images with numbers and then use the journey method.
Will have to figure it out.

Thanks,

Sourabh


----------



## blah (Oct 9, 2010)

Use Pokemon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

blah said:


> Use Pokemon.


 ...Wow. I really have to do this now.
Like, Pallet Town, etc. Actually, I may just use Pokemon Tower in Lavender Town for this. Now I feel the urge to do BLD. 
Time to research Journey more!


----------



## ssb150388 (Oct 9, 2010)

blah said:


> Use Pokemon.


 You mean Pokemon or Pochman?


----------



## Kynit (Oct 9, 2010)

Old Pokemon corners?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

Okay, so I've actually decided on memorizing my edges with Pokemon from now on, seriously.
My corners are memo'd using Japanese (kinda) so that's close enough, at least for now.

Hrm...


----------



## blah (Oct 11, 2010)

Dude I'm totally serious. I came up with it at Nationals.

Though it really has nothing to do with me DNFing everything


----------



## riffz (Oct 11, 2010)

blah said:


> Use Pokemon.


 
About 150 of my letter pair images are Pokemon.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 11, 2010)

riffz/blah: tell me what you're using, how you're using it, etc.
I will actually practice BLD if this is good.
thanks,
statue


----------



## riffz (Oct 12, 2010)

I use Journey method and place an image along the route for each pair of letters. So, for example, if my first 3 cycles are represented by TAIVCH, I would imagine something like Tangela (TA) and Ivysaur (IV) struggling to get untangled from each other while Charizard (CH) takes in a deep breath, preparing to roast them. (I would place this image in the first location along my journey.)

I only use this for corners, but I plan to start practicing 4BLD once I'm nice and comfortable with all my images.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 12, 2010)

If you happen to have your list of pokemanz, that would be appreciated,
but don't bother typing them if you don't.


Thanks!


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 13, 2010)

Interesting, if I ever wanna get more serious in multi I should use something similar for corners


----------



## rock1313 (Nov 8, 2010)

Use an intrest like a video game (pokemon) to use as letters


----------



## Micael (Nov 9, 2010)

ssb150388 said:


> I use 3OP for edges and that too using numbers.
> Its not a problem for one cube but I think I need to change to something else for Multi.
> Or may be associate some images with numbers and then use the journey method.
> Will have to figure it out.
> ...


 
Yea, 3OP would not be the best as you have to memorize both permutation and orientation. Hence more things to memorize.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 24, 2010)

so do we have to assign 24 places around us to all the 12 edges for journey method.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry, I'm not exactly sure what you mean.


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 24, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> so do we have to assign 24 places around us to all the 12 edges for journey method.



No, you only need 24 "codes" for all the stickers on the 12 edges. ("images", letters, numbers or whatever you have assigned to each sticker)

The number of places in your journey is unrelated, it is all up to you to decide how many pieces of info you want to store at each location.
This can be 1 cycle, 3 edges, 2 letter-pair images, all edges or corners or full cube (in multi BLD), etc, etc, per location.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 24, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> No, you only need 24 "codes" for all the stickers on the 12 edges. ("images", letters, numbers or whatever you have assigned to each sticker)
> 
> The number of places in your journey is unrelated, it is all up to you to decide how many pieces of info you want to store at each location.
> This can be 1 cycle, 3 edges, 2 letter-pair images, all edges or corners or full cube (in multi BLD), etc, etc, per location.



ok so basically first i gotta decide what to use for the 24 stickers...that can be numbers,images or letters.

so for example if i choose letters,and i decide to remember them in pairs and that way i will have to remember 6 pairs of letters,is it that way?

I'm not focusing on Multi BLD for now


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 24, 2010)

ilikecubing said:


> ok so basically first i gotta decide what to use for the 24 stickers...that can be numbers,images or letters.
> 
> so for example if i choose letters,and i decide to remember them in pairs and that way i will have to remember 6 pairs of letters,is it that way?
> 
> I'm not focusing on Multi BLD for now



Yep, 1st thing is to become comfortable with your "sticker codes"
If you pair them up 5.5 pairs is all you need ;-) IF you do not need to break into a new cycle somewhere along your solve.

I think it is best to make up your own list of letters, numbers or images. That way they will be much easier to remember / recall.
Joel van Noort has got a very nice tutorial on Old Pochmann, feel free to google it.

You can also fnd *a lot *of info in the BLD subforum.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 26, 2010)

Cubenovice said:


> Yep, 1st thing is to become comfortable with your "sticker codes"
> If you pair them up 5.5 pairs is all you need ;-) IF you do not need to break into a new cycle somewhere along your solve.
> 
> I think it is best to make up your own list of letters, numbers or images. That way they will be much easier to remember / recall.
> ...


 

Thanx for makin my edge memorisation easy,pl help me out with corners as well,numbers or letters? and how do you memorise the 8 pieces of corners? like what data to you store in your brain,for edges - 6 words and for corners?


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 26, 2010)

I use (the same) images for both corners and edges. These are all objects that have the same color scheme as the edges.

Example for green-orange and green-white edge:
green-orange is parrot (green bird, orange beak) this is actually the green sticker on that edge
orange-green is carrot (mostly orange, some green) this is actually the orange sticker on that edge

green-white is flowers/plants (mostly green, some white)
white-green is bathroom (MY bathroomis mostly white, some green details)
Well, you should get the idea.

Corners:
Although corners have three stickers each location can be determined from just two stickers.
If you "read" the stickers always in the same direction (clockwise for me) two stickers is al you need.
So I can use the same 24 images I have for edges.

This is my memory method but beware it is not a very good one; I need to make a story or journey with 18 items!
If you use letters and pair them up you only need to remember 9 words.

So again I have to mention the BLD threads on methods and memorisation. You will find lots of different techniques there and for sure there is one (or a combo) that suits you.


----------



## ilikecubing (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks ok but i hate memorizing using colors,thanks anyway

whats your best BLD 3x3 single


----------

